# Pas d'App store sur mon Ipad mini



## Cdecourses (18 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai plus l'application App Store sur mon Ipad mini. Du coup je ne peux pas downloader de nouvelles applications.

Lorsque je me connecte à Itunes avec l'Ipad, je ne vois aucune appli et je ne peux donc pas la transférer


----------



## Lauange (19 Octobre 2013)

Tu est bon pour une restauration.


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Octobre 2013)

Cdecourses a dit:


> Je n'ai plus l'application App Store sur mon Ipad mini. Du coup je ne peux pas downloader de nouvelles applications.
> 
> Lorsque je me connecte à Itunes avec l'Ipad, je ne vois aucune appli et je ne peux donc pas la transférer




Bonjour aussi et merci également....

Ici c'est un forum d'entraide pas le service après-vente de Darty....


----------



## lineakd (19 Octobre 2013)

@cdecourses, soit le bienvenu! 
Regarde dans l'application "réglages/restrictions/", si "ajout d'apps" n'est pas désactivé.


----------

